# Stock Market Terms  Glossary



## BigAl RIP

It occured to me that many "Stock market" terms being used might be quite strange to the new or even a experienced investor .
Heres a site that you can go to and lookup terms you may or may not be familiar with. 
*Glossary* *of* *Stock* *Terms*


----------

